# What was it?



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I was driving home from work yesterday and seen an animal I could not identify. It was a canine, small, did not look full grown. It had upright ears and a general body shape that reminded one of a coyote. It was almost hairless. No hair on the tail. I have seen young coyotes and foxes, this one kinda looked like that, only not. I tried to stop for a picture but it was back into the weeds, fast, never seen it again. the hairless part is the problem, sick maybe? Ideas?


----------



## jr9912 (Dec 2, 2008)

No hair, sounds like a coyote pup with mange.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

jr9912 said:


> No hair, sounds like a coyote pup with mange.


Could be wish I had been able to get a picture. It was fast. Moved good. Just looked weird. No houses close.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Baby samsquanch


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Chupacabra


----------



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

Did it look something like this creep I got on cam a few years ago ?
View attachment 223895


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Less fur on the one I saw. I have never seen it again.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

LG1 said:


> Chupacabra


Dang you beat me to it!!!!:lol:


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Shoot it
figure out what it is after..


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

sullyxlh said:


> Shoot it
> figure out what it is after..


Lol....choot 'em!!


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

thefishyscent said:


> Did it look something like this creep I got on cam a few years ago ?
> View attachment 223895


 Yikes! Mange gone wild !


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

thefishyscent said:


> Did it look something like this creep I got on cam a few years ago ?
> View attachment 223895


Looks like a bad taxi job.


----------

